# Puerto Rico and Virgin Island ride report



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I spent the last 10 days in the caribbean on a business trip. I've known about this trip for a couple of months and I was stressing over not be able to ride. I decided to order a Bike Friday foldable bike. 

For those not familar with Bike Friday, the bike will fit in an airline friendly suitcase. I did 6 different flights with this bike in the last 10 days and had zero problems. The TSA inspected it twice and put everything back in it's proper place.

The first picture is the bike packed and ready to go


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Home base in Puerto Rico*

I stayed in Fajardo, PR. The first picture will give you an indication of how hilly the islands are. The second picture shows typical Puerto Rico roads. This picture was taken very early in the morning on a Saturday. I would not ride this road during the week.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Seven Seas Beach in Fajardo*

I found this beach riding last Sunday. I was the only person around..


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Off to St. Croix*

The traffic is much better in St Croix. The roads are in great shape. I takes getting used to riding/driving on the left hand side of the road. Since the cars are left hand drive, I think it's safer for cyclists. The driver is right next to you when he passes.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*The climb to Point Udall*

Point Udall is the easternmost point in the United States. The first picture shows the climb to Point Udall. No problems climbing on the Bike Friday


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*St Croix Yacht Club and post ride snack*

What better place for a post ride snack than Cheesburgers in Paradise?


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I spent the last 10 days in the caribbean on a business trip. I've known about this trip for a couple of months and I was stressing over not be able to ride. I decided to order a Bike Friday foldable bike.
> 
> For those not familar with Bike Friday, the bike will fit in an airline friendly suitcase. I did 6 different flights with this bike in the last 10 days and had zero problems. The TSA inspected it twice and put everything back in it's proper place.
> 
> The first picture is the bike packed and ready to go


That is great stuff, and I'm totally envious.

If you posted reasons for buying the Bike Friday in another thread, I couldn't find it. I've been looking at travel bikes for awhile now, too. Why did you go with the Bike Friday, rather than the Ritchey or the Dahon or any other types you looked at?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

633 said:


> That is great stuff, and I'm totally envious.
> 
> If you posted reasons for buying the Bike Friday in another thread, I couldn't find it. I've been looking at travel bikes for awhile now, too. Why did you go with the Bike Friday, rather than the Ritchey or the Dahon or any other types you looked at?


Good question. I did a lot of research on foldables. It depends of your intended use. 

I wanted a mix of touring and road riding. I went with the BF based on positive reviews. They aren't cheap. I spec'd mine with low end components because I planned on added my own parts. I still paid $1000 for the bike. When I added my parts, I have about $1500 in it. I'm still going to swap out the wheels so I'll have about $1900 in it when I'm done. You can spend upwards of $4000 on a Record/Dura Ace Pocket Rocket Pro. 

All Bike Fridays are custom made your size and measurements. Their customer service is outstanding. 

My bike is set up with a 11 x 32 cassette and a 53T front chain ring. Since the bike has 20 inch wheels, gearing is completely different than a 700c bike. Cruising on flats, you ride in 11T or 12T cog. With the 32T and 53T front I could climb Alp Du Huez. 
These little bikes are just as fast as a normal bike. I rode my 50 miles yesterday on Trinity Trails and my average speed was the same as any of my 700c bikes.

Dahons have mixed reviews. Their quality is getting better but it's still not up to Bike Friday levels. If I bought a Dahon, I'd go with a Speed Pro or Speed 8. The major problem with Dahons is they are still considered oversize by the airlines. The folded dimensions exceed 62" allowed by the airlines. You might get away without paying oversize fees but I didn't want to take the chance.

I thought about a Ritchey but I really wanted something different and the BF fit my needs better


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks for the review. I was waiting for it. I am considering a Bike Friday. Next big trip I might spring for one...

You say they are custom built... Is it actually welded up for you? or they just pick the stem, etc. I just ask because I might buy a used one, and I am not sure how to fit it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> thanks for the review. I was waiting for it. I am considering a Bike Friday. Next big trip I might spring for one...
> 
> You say they are custom built... Is it actually welded up for you? or they just pick the stem, etc. I just ask because I might buy a used one, and I am not sure how to fit it.


It's my understanding that they have 4 or 5 different frame sizes and then adjust size based on seat tube and stem height. Mine still has a tremendous about of adjustibility. 
I wouldn't hesitate going used if the size is close. Check bikefriday.com in the bike selector section. They have a small used section where people have traded in their bikes. Check it often because they go pretty quick.

I was thinking about another reason for the BF vs a Ritchey breakaway. If you stay in a lot of hotels, some hotels don't like you wheeling a bike through the lobby and up the elevator. With the BF, simply undo the quick release and they bike folds in half and carry it into the hotel.


----------



## cmgauch (Oct 11, 2002)

Great report Dave. I spent a fair amount of time on St Croix during my college years (some of it mtn biking) & your report brought me back, except I didn't see a Rastaman or a bottle of 151.

Thanks

- Chris


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

cmgauch said:


> Great report Dave. I spent a fair amount of time on St Croix during my college years (some of it mtn biking) & your report brought me back, except I didn't see a Rastaman or a bottle of 151.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - Chris


There are pleny of Rastas still around. 

The latest thing is rum is Cruz Bay sludge. Cruz Bay makes many different types of rum but the sludge is literally scrapped from the bottom of the barrel. It is black and has the consistancy of molassses..They call it a sipping rum.....


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice report. Camped for two weeks in the USVI, on St. Johns, back in the early 90's. Fell in love with the place. Nice to see the pics. Cool bike!


----------

